# New Unit WIP Thread



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Recently moved units to an old cow barn and it needs a fair old amount of work to get it up to scratch.

The First thing was to get the slatted wall panelled up to keep the winter weather out and preying eyes away. The barn is literately in the middle of no where down a dead end lane (will get pix of outside) but you never know)

I added framework etc to support the sheets of wood and fixed them up.

Today we upgraded the security to better locks and got the cctv up and running again.

Next job now the boards are up will be to concrete the middle bit thats just dirt now.

My long term plan is to build a 6m x 6m unit in this corner for detailing and other general car stuff. There's a few of us in the unit so that will mean i can keep it clean and tidy.

Will update this thread each day as i go if there'e enough interest?

So today's pix:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

nice size that but looks alot ov work but im suer it will be worth it

keep up the good work and il look forwod to seeing the progress


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

huge space you got there, massive potential. good luck with it


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

I'd be interested in more posts on this mate, you've got a good deal of space there and masses of potential. Nice work so far.

Look forward to the updates. :thumb:


.....I noticed they've left one of the cows in there and fabricated it into a sofa!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

It's definitely got potential mate :thumb:


----------



## Bmthnick1981 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow, lots of space! Lots of work too getting up to scratch too! Will be awesome when finished though, look forward to following your progress.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great shed you have their plenty of room project going good


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Big space, ...:thumb: feel cold just looking at it though....:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

how are you planning on keeping warm in there?!?!? brrrrrr

looks like it could be very nice though, keep us updated

:thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

To be fair it's not too bad in there. The other night when I was doing the wood panels it was down to almost freezing outside but I was only wearing a t shirt inside. 

As for heating it as said above I will be building a 6m x 6m enclosed unit/area in the corner where the panels are and then have a little heater in there. Probably a convector electric type as the electric is free rather than buying gas bottles etc. also using a gas heater in an enclosed space to me is dangerous, not due to fire risk but the risk of carbon monoxide poisoning. I am a gas engineer by trade so know all the risks involved with running any gas burning appliance in an unventilated enclosed area. 

Anyway, I popped up there last night for a few hours as telly was crap and removed the boards to put strengthening beams in along the joints, I then re fitted the boards again and they now sit much flusher and look loads better.

I found and fitted an old strip light on the wall and a clock as a temporary thing and also a big 500w floodlight high up near the top of the gate/wall. Again just a temporary thing so I can work into the night getting ready for concrete hopefully this coming weekend, that then will give me a good few weeks for it to go off over Xmas before starting to build the framework for the workshop. 

Another job for This week is to get the outside tap sorted. 

Currently there is an underground pipe with an old stop tap with no handle so have to use pliers lol. It's just lying on the ground chilling which is bound to get run over. So I will re plumb it all to have a proper stand pipe and tap there ready for washing. Will also insulate the pipe as best I can to attemp to avoid freezing up. I will however be buying a big 1000 litre tank to fill and use if it does freeze up just in case. Plenty on eBay for a few quid. 

I'm unsure at the minute of weather to go all out and build a proper roof across the unit but that would mean lots of strong roof joists (plenty of wood for free though) or to build the walls up and then stretch white cotton sheet across the roof, then have some lights above the sheets pointing down lighting the entire roof up. Don't know what's best just yet will probably wait till the walls are up and then take a look and decide what's best.

Sorry for the lack of pix in this update, I will be up there again tonight so will take a few snaps of what's been done over the weekend.

Dave


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

looks a good space mate 

love a nice WIP unit thread 

they are a nightmare in winter, getting too cold, and a nightmare in summer, getting too hot :lol:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> looks a good space mate
> 
> love a nice WIP unit thread
> 
> they are a nightmare in winter, getting too cold, and a nightmare in summer, getting too hot :lol:


I love a wip thread too that's why I thought I'd do one for everyone else lol.

In summer I can use the space in the big unit which should be a bit cooler.

This summer will be spent mostly with the projector on (let me know anyone who has a cheap one for sale. And a BBQ going. Football and Olympics on a 30 foot wall oh yes please :thumb:

Dave


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

ianFRST said:


> love a nice WIP unit thread


WIP? I'm missing something aren't I? lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

craigblues said:


> WIP? I'm missing something aren't I? lol


Work

In

Progress

WIP

:thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh I'm an idiot!!


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Looking Good mate...This Place Has A Lot Of Potential.


----------



## princey2k5 (Dec 6, 2011)

I hope me and my car are invited to the grand opening Mr barron


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Defo mr prince

Sorry for the lack of updates hopefully a big one coming this weekend. Been busy digging and levelling ready for concreting this weekend. Only 3 tons to be mixed and laid lol. 

In the middle of this my mates clutch went on his Alfa. So been doing the odd hour or so on that each night too.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks like a mammoth task you have on your hands. You need to make sure you don't leave any trace of cow pee as it is highly corrosive.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

It's not been used as a cow barn for quite a few years no so should be ok. Even the lumps of poo are mere dust now lol

Dave


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow, great size Dave! Will be well worth it


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I detail in an ex cow shed too! Mines not as fancy as yours though. Wind blows through the gaps in the tin doors :tumbleweed:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Franzpan said:


> I detail in an ex cow shed too! Mines not as fancy as yours though. Wind blows through the gaps in the tin doors :tumbleweed:


Cant you board them up like i have?


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

It's good to have a little air flowing through a garage/unit, it helps blow moisture through and out, preventing your stuff getting damp.

A draughty timber unit is actually better (for a car) than a completely sealed one with no ventilation :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I guess all my attention would be completely walling the whole thing, the size of that in the middle of nowwhere i bets boltic.... :doublesho


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

PaulN said:


> I guess all my attention would be completely walling the whole thing, the size of that in the middle of nowwhere i bets boltic.... :doublesho


That's the plan. Well to build a 6 x 6 self contained unit in my corner there

Will be toasty I tell ya lol :thumb:

Dave


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Ok guys sorry again for the lack of an update but i did my ankle in laying the concrete.

I have a load of pictures to sort through and upload and write the update so check back here tonight for the new pix :thumb:

Dave


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

*UPDATE*

So the Saturday was spent laying the concrete all in all 3 tons mixed and filled but had underestimated how much it would take by nearly a ton of ballast so did as much as we could with what we had then had to return on the Sunday Via 2 round trips to Wickes to get 35 bags of ballast to finish it off.


















































































The concrete is all laid now thank god bar a bit of filling i need to do with concreting sand around the support post.

We then had some very heavy rainfall during the week which highlighted the problem of water entering in the back corner see the damp floor.










Also started boxing in the old rsj structure whilst the tools were out



















I knew this would be a problem as the old guttering i think fell off about 30 years ago lol.

So this Saturday saw me fixing this issue by two methods, firstly by replacing the missing guttering downpipes and secondly by adding a concrete strip along where it previously entered as a just in case precaution!














































Just my luck as i started fitting it all that the heavens opened and i got soaked and covered in snow also for about 10 mins.

This pic is the steam coming off me when i went inside for a warm (kind of)










Next job is to make the current water connection better than it currently is which with me being a plumber/gas engineer shouldn't be too difficult lol.










Also this week the timbers for the walls will get delivered as well as the boarding to panel the walls once there erected (ooh-err) and then its time to get the 8 foot high roof on there and the doors and then i can get the bloody heaters on at last.

Dave


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

*Update*

This work was completed mainly over xmas-new year time.

More work has been done since but no pix as yet will grab some at the weekend

Wall built up and ply panelling installed



















Bi-Fold doors built, lined and fitted. Used 2 castors so i can wheel the door completely back to allow full access for bigger cars


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Anymore updates on this bud?


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

detaillover said:


> Anymore updates on this bud?


Got no pix to post at the min but I'll take some next time I'm up there.

To be honest it hasn't changed much other than being much tidier

In the summer I might paint the walls etc but don't wanna spend lots on it as its only a hobby :buffer:

Dave


----------

